# dingos



## ace#74 (Oct 24, 2007)

does any one have a dingo as a pet are they aggressive and are they legal in nsw


----------



## Jen (Oct 24, 2007)

My uncle used to, her name was lindy and she was awesome, best natured dog ever. not sure about the legality, it was awhile ago


----------



## Viridae (Oct 24, 2007)

Everything I have heard has said, they can be lovely but they can never be trusted. You don't turn your back on them when you have more than one.


----------



## ace#74 (Oct 24, 2007)

cool are they a big dog


----------



## abbott75 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah they're legal in NSW. Don't even need a licence.


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 24, 2007)

they are wild by nature and instinct is to kill.. even if trained they cant really be fully domesticated and trusted so not best as a pet. but i dont know bout laws sorry!


----------



## nuthn2do (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56724&highlight=dingo


----------



## Bill07 (Oct 24, 2007)

i worked with dingoes when i lived up bush, they cannot be trained like a normal dog and i would never trust one especially around other dogs and children they are wild animals and should be treated as such


----------



## dansfish4tea (Oct 24, 2007)

keep them away from Baby's


----------



## Joshua VW (Oct 24, 2007)

I had a friend and he had a Dingo cross something arother, I think that was quite a nice dog.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 24, 2007)

The crosses aren't quite the same, as they can be domesticated


----------



## ytamarin (Oct 24, 2007)

Joshua VW said:


> I had a friend and he had a Dingo cross something arother, I think that was quite a nice dog.


I had a friend with the same, it was tied up in the yard all the time and was apparently quite vicious.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 24, 2007)

i knew a very vicious dingoXlab, had to keep your distance.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Oct 24, 2007)

just make sure you got 6ft high fences or it'll be gone! :shock:
and i also think they have to be in an enclosure type thing also
just for safety reasons


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 24, 2007)

They can be like a dog but not to be trusted with other animals. Beware if you have chikens also. As they will disapear during the night


----------



## falconboy (Oct 24, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> i knew a very vicious dingoXlab, had to keep your distance.



Same, dingo cross cattle dog - feral mongrel it was. One minute it was nice to you, the next it bares its teeth and growls. I hated visiting the family! :shock:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 24, 2007)

I used to think of of the dingo as a good animal (as a pet) for someone who can afford to spend the right amount of time with it, the epitomy of a "one owner dog" but I am sure there are many dingoes that can be trusted and, just like a domestic dog, there are many that cant.
I have seen domestic dingos that will die fighting for their young owners and these dogs can and will be trusted by their owners.
I used to own a x bred dingo bullterrier,(best dog ive had), But i wouldnt leave any young (under 7ish) kids around any dog big enough to rip their face off unattended by an adult.


----------

